# Woodian Gorian knot



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Kinda neat, but most definitely not my cuppa. However figure someone out there will like it enough to make one, just won't be me. I don't think the paint scheme adds to it either.
Wooden Gordian Knot


----------

